# bluetooth send from terminal



## atomicb (Sep 20, 2011)

I've been searching around for an answer to this question and am beginning to wonder if it's even possible. 

I've got a Polaroid Pogo printer - sending files from the BT File Exchange works just fine. I've built a little photo gallery app (in MAX/MSP) and would like to send files straight from there to the printer. As I'm currently kind of confounded by MAX's serial communication objects, it seems like using terminal commands (which I can do from MAX) to set up a destination and send the file might be the more straightforward way to do this.

If anyone could walk an amateur through such a thing (or point me towards some good resources) I would certainly appreciate it (or, alternately, confirm that this is not a thing that one can do).


----------

